# Bonnet wont stay up!



## androx869 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a Pilote Galaxy 75 MX and I have a problem with accessing the engine bay.

Basically the "Bonnet" wont stay up, I have put this down to the hydraulic struts failing.

Any ideas where I can get replacements

thanks

Andy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

First place to try is a vehicle breakers. Take one strut as a pattern.
Gerry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.gasstruts.co.uk/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I know of people who have used

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/shop/categories/search/gas-struts

and been very pleased with the service.


----------

